# The Psychology of the Show Ring



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting, thanks !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I could have told you all of that without a study! But thanks Frank it is interesting to see my experiences verified by an outside source.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I could have told you all of that without a study! But thanks Frank it is interesting to see my experiences verified by an outside source.


It's probably only news to people who've never attended a show or trials, eh? All you have to do is look around. 

Good to have it quantified???? lol


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

This is interesting to me, as I've never been to a dog show.

I had wondered if tendency toward older women was a poodle thing; have those of you with show experience seen any difference in the "types" of people that have other breeds?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Coldbrew said:


> This is interesting to me, as I've never been to a dog show.
> 
> I had wondered if tendency toward older women was a poodle thing; have those of you with show experience seen any difference in the "types" of people that have other breeds?


Other breeds? There are other breeds at shows?? 

Ya know... I never noticed. 

Seriously tho... at one Obedience trial, three owners were hiding behind a wall so they were invisible to their dogs. I have noooo idea what this particular trial was about but they were all middle-aged women.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Coldbrew said:


> This is interesting to me, as I've never been to a dog show.
> 
> I had wondered if tendency toward older women was a poodle thing; have those of you with show experience seen any difference in the "types" of people that have other breeds?


No, it's true regardless of breed. I'm the youngest member of my all breed club and poodle club by a few decades. I'm also definitely in the minority at performance events - age wise. At conformation shows, there are more young people, specifically juniors, etc. but I still think my age group is definitely a minority.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Even in the huge amount of members in this forum, I think Keithsomething is a rarity, one that breaks the mold both ways... young and male. 

Farlysd shows his dogs too I think.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Other breeds? There are other breeds at shows??
> 
> Ya know... I never noticed.
> 
> Seriously tho... at one Obedience trial, *three owners were hiding behind a wall so they were invisible to their dogs*. I have noooo idea what this particular trial was about but they were all middle-aged women.



That was probably the out of sight folks for open obedience sit and down stays. After your individual exercises there are group sits and downs in novice and open. For novice it is 1 min for sit and 3 for down with the handlers facing their dogs. For open it is 3 minutes for the sit and 5 minutes for the down. It is a very nerve wracking part of open!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sadly I agree with what is being said. I look at the dog shows and I see mostly middle aged people or older.

I was in my early 30's when I began showing and exhibiting standards. At that time I did not feel out of place. I was a member of the Long Island Poodle Club, The Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club, the Apricot Red Poodle Club, Fort Steuben Kennel Association, and South Hills Kennel Club. There were many people my age and younger in these clubs. 

I also have had extremely talented mentors over the years. Our club also welcomes new members, and will take the time to mentor new comers, most seem to loose interest quickly.

Today the numbers are drastically dropping. Look at shows. A few years back there were very large shows. The Steel Valley Cluster in Canfield Ohio, had 4000 and greater dogs, today it is under 2000. I was at a poodle specialty recently that use to have major in every variety, while this year there was 1 poodle in each! This trends scares me very much.

Over the past 30 days we have lost two long time breeders in the Southwestern PA, and Eastern OH region. Paul Hohman of Homar apricot miniatures and Mrs. DeDe Solomon a long time backer/exhibitor/breeder of Dassin poodles passed away. These people added so much to our passion. But,,,,,,,, Where are the younger people coming up to fill these losses? Some say it is the economy, amount of time involved, or the amount of work. Not sure what the real underlying cause. I just know that we need more dedicated people of all ages, but especially the young, to become involved and continue with the foundations the experienced poodle fanciers have worked so diligently with, to continue learning and improving our beloved poodles.

Sorry for the rant!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The best rant I've heard this year Terry, thanks! Good to hear from people who've been there. It seems that the Clubs would be the best entrance for young people wanting to get involved. And not all, but certain breeders keep their hands on in different rings and trials. 

But speaking of 'being there', next time you see him, ask Keith to touch base with us when he gets a chance. Haven't seen him in a while. And there's some old ideas in here that I wanted to talk to him about.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We really enjoyed showing our yellow lab to a Canadian championship years ago, it was fun but I also loved to win. During good weather we'd travel to shows in our motor home and camp alongside other competitors, what fun we had and met some great people along the way. There's always the ,not so great people, but it's easy enough to ignor them and we found them to be in the minority. I did obedience with him for awhile too, until Boomy mounted a judge from behind on an off leash recall, she kicked us out, and I decided it wasn't for us. Anyways,it was fun but very expensive. I can't imagine it being high on my entertainment list when I was in my 20's, 30's or even 40's, nor did I have that kind of spare time on my hands in those decades. Abbey and I take part in some sort of class on Monday evenings, right now it's agility. DH comes along and then we usually stop for dinner in town afterwards or just appies and a drink, it's an enjoyable night out for us. The classes aren't cheap either, the agility classes are 180.00 for 6 weeks, I don't know if this is more or less than others pay.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's what I pay too. But like you said, I make an evening of it and it's fun! Besides its not as expensive as having a kid in hockey


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nothing is more expensive than kids period.
We just got home from our Monday night outing, lol. I think I may have overdone it tonight on my ankles and will pay for it tomorrow, but Abbey had such fun and is now sleeping beside me on the couch.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Performance classes range from 75 for 4 weeks to 250 for 6 weeks depending on the sport. Herding classes are 65 each... but that is due to the stock needed. 

Conformation classes I have attended recently were 125 for 6 weeks...

I actually showed in my 30s and enjoyed it even if I had the "wrong" breed for obedience and conformation in my area. I still felt part of the community. 

A UKC show weekend runs around $100 for entry fees for 1 dog but I also have 5 chances to show. At my first UKC show I fell hard for the rest of the weekend I had total strangers walking up asking if I okay, telling me not to be embarrassed everyone falls at some time, etc. Needless to say I was asking about the next show before that one was finished. And that mostly friendly atmosphere has been that at every single UKC show I have been to including the big Gateway shows. 

At the AKC shows I have only a couple of people that actually acknowledges me and I met them at the UKC shows. When I and my friend walked around the Denver show with our poodle service dogs and gasp allowed folks to pet them and we talked to them over and over we heard about how stuck up and unfriendly the folks were. How no one wanted to even give them and their kids the time of day. Far cry from the welcoming attitude in the 80s and 90s where we were even offered a jr showmanship dog for free on a co ownership.... WHAT HAPPENED FOLKS?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spindledreams said:


> Far cry from the welcoming attitude in the 80s and 90s where we were even offered a jr showmanship dog for free on a co ownership.... WHAT HAPPENED FOLKS?


I wonder if the PCA is going thru it's own bottleneck. Time for new blood?? 

A smaller Poodle world here in Canada, I actually know directors of the PCC. Both personally and on Facebook. I can't think of more encouraging people. 

Although I see some silliness in dog sports, I kind of miss Rallying with Spuddie. On the dance floor, with a woman, I'd fall flat on my face. But in the Rally ring, if I were on my game, Spud and I were Rogers and Astaire!


----------



## Zea (Sep 23, 2014)

Perhaps I could give a young person's perspective on this? I'm 20, so I think I fit nicely into that category. I do not currently show dogs, though I have shown various other animals and would love to branch out into dogs someday. Dogs are _expensive_, monetarily, but especially in time. As a full time college student (I also work and volunteer), I might have time for weekend shows every now and then, but I certainly don't have time for classes, training a dog, grooming and maintaining a show coat, finding shows, driving to shows, spending hours watching other dogs show, etc. All of those things cost money as well, and uh... broke college kid here. Not to mention the cost of a show quality dog! 
I would love to get into showing dogs, and I will someday... when I'm a 45-74 year old woman with more time and more money and my fancy degrees hung on the wall (accented with some ribbons, perhaps?).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spindledreams said:


> Far cry from the welcoming attitude in the 80s and 90s where we were even offered a jr showmanship dog for free on a co ownership.... WHAT HAPPENED FOLKS?


I'm gonna quote SD again as a lead-in to a theory. Could this change be a result of changing breeding 'operations'? From what used to be the 'Poodle Ranch' type of set-up... ongoing litters, kennels, staff... to more concentration on individual litters. Less quantity, but an attempt to breed the perfect CH? 

A breeder with more dogs would have more to offer newbies to the dog world than the singleton breeders that we mostly see here. I'll bet that if you lived near me Zea, you would have your dog. And free Rally course and practise, and all the help you would need to show it in Conformation. 

Tonka's breeder is somewhat frowned on in this forum. But they have done more to introduce people to the sport than the totality of Poodle Forum.


----------

